# Nice to see Boneyard back and on Sirius now.



## squigswv (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been a Sirius sub for many years. I dabbled with XM briefly, and the one channel I really enjoyed on XM was Boneyard. Nice to see it on Sirius now, a great addition. So far I have been fairly pleased after the merger, bringing back the above mentioned boneyard and now backspin and strobe did it for me. Only gripe I have is the decade channels dont show the year anymore? I always liked that feature, especially when reminiscing 

SQ


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

squigswv said:


> I have been a Sirius sub for many years. I dabbled with XM briefly, and the one channel I really enjoyed on XM was Boneyard. Nice to see it on Sirius now, a great addition. So far I have been fairly pleased after the merger, bringing back the above mentioned boneyard and now backspin and strobe did it for me. Only gripe I have is the decade channels dont show the year anymore? I always liked that feature, especially when reminiscing
> 
> SQ


Send a message to Sirius and let them know you would like to see the year on the decade channels again. Who knows may be they will bring that back also? I have never listed to Boneyard so that is something else I will have to try


----------



## spazz1968 (Jul 1, 2004)

it;ll all work out. Go XM Sirius.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow I listened to the Boneyard and no wonder people wanted that channel back. I think it is great  And I'm glad I finally remember my car has a radio with 12 buttons that can be set. Dummy me had forgotten that fact :blush: So the Boneyard get a pre-set :sunsmile:


----------

